# Game 10:Wolves(5-4) @ Hornets(4-5)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*






*Date:*Wednesday, November 23rd
*Time:*7:00 p.m.
*Arena:*No clue
*T.V.:*FSN
*Wolves Last Game:*W vs Bobcats
*Hornets Last Game:*__vs Sizers
*Last Meeting This Season:*N/A

*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Eddie Griffin/Troy Hudson/Rashad McCants

_*VS.*_​

*Hornets Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Desmond Mason/ Rasual Butler/ Brandon Bass 
*
Key Matchup:*

















*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*We have to take advantage of the size we have in our Front 3. Kandi will have to get off to a good start in this one. Also contain this team's spark plug, Chris Paul. The rookie is not only playing like a ROY candidate but like an All-Star. He is doing it all for them. We just need to hope he doesn't get off to an amazing start. I won't be surprised if we see Hassell guard him early and Huddy getting in early to take a shot since he is fast. Watch out for Desmond Mason and Rasual Butler too. We have always had our troubles with athletic wings just taking what we give them (Demarr Johnson). Other than them, this team is not that deep, but they all love to run. We need to have good transition defense against this squad. We need to take advantage here while they are without P.J. Brown (who is known to shut down KG) and J.R. Smith (who posterized Kandi towards the end of the year last year). 


*Predicition:*W
*Prediction Record:*(6-3)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Game is quite a wayz away. But I thought I could begin discussion now since there will likely be nothing better until then.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Anthony Carter is set to play big minutes in this game to try and slow down Chris Paul. 

We'll probably see a small lineup playing for us, as New Orleans is playing small ball right now. Chris Anderson (6'10) at center, David West (6'9) at power forward. We could see Madsen a lot as well. Hassell could possibly be sent to guard Chris Paul.

We should blow these guys out. Troy is in a nice rhythm. Garnett is going to have a big game against this inexperienced and young team. 

Prediction: Wolves win 10+.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

This should be a good time to nab a win on road.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll be excited to see Desmond Mason highlights. I expect a huge point defecit either way. If they run n gun, wolves lose big. If the wolves control the tempo, they win big.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully we can grab our first road win in this one. Good to see new posters around here btw!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I do think a lot of you are over looking this Hornets squad. They are very athletic and quick. They can defenatly run our team out of the gym. Don't sleep on these guys. Paul can easily take over this one.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Apparently PJ Brown is back from injury. He played against the Sixers tonight. He didn't play well though, so that may be a good sign for us, because KG once said PJ was one of the premiere post defenders in this league.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well hopefully we wont lose altho it dont look good we're 1-3? against under .500% teams and havent won on the road :curse:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> well hopefully we wont lose altho it dont look good we're 1-3? against under .500% teams and havent won on the road :curse:


Well, it is a good time to break that curse. :cheers:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I will not be around for the game guys... Sorry. I will be at my cousin's wedding.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I won't be here either, I'll be gone until Sunday night most likely. But I shall be watching (I'm going to the Bucks game ).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well hopefully a few of you guys then can try and keep up the activity around here. I will probably drive over to my cousin's house after to see highlights or something... Maybe use their labtop... Not sure yet. But hopefully the "usuals" will be around to discuss.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know because I might be out tomorrow and probably for the rest of this week.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Heh great. Moss is 1? the main event? Flanders? ANYONE?!?!?!?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

PJ, J.R. and Speedy are all back.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> I do think a lot of you are over looking this Hornets squad. They are very athletic and quick. They can defenatly run our team out of the gym. Don't sleep on these guys. Paul can easily take over this one.


I agree. And I think Paul will be looking to make up for having only 9pts. against the Sixers (his season low so far). It should be a good game. :banana:


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Wolves should win (Prediction Record: 1-2) and it shouldn't be close. That said, I'm actually kind of excited to watch this one. See the young Hornets players and how they look. I'm gonna have to TiVo the game because I have to work, but I'm hopeful for a victory!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

SuperHerbie, I like ur signature.... Puts a lot of things that went so wrong for this team.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

This is going to be an interesting game, quickness vs whatever.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves Defense vs Hornets athletism.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The Hornets expect JR Smith to start tonight... And they have PJ Brown who could start... Likely at C since West has been playing really good. So now they are at full strength at this point. This really sucks for the Wolves. Man I would I could watch this one.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well ill be posting hope im not the only one...4 minutes till the game starts so ill just do a quarterly update for u guys unless i see someone else on and they want to know


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wolves playing well right now, started slow but doing good now shooting 53% from the field after 1, wolves on 19-2 run 31-17 `0:37 left in the 1st half


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What happened? They are on the verge to be behind anytime.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

THud is shooting very well tonight. 3-4 threes. 11 total points in late 3rd Qtr.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, the T-Wolves lost that one in the second half. It stinks to lose a first half lead like that against a team that you should beat. Still, the Hornets have been somewhat surprising so far this season.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow this sucks... We lost by 4. Paul almost had a triple double... Not sure why Griffin played only 7 minutes. Another poor showing by Wally.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

DAMN we can not lose those kind of "meant to be marked W" games any more!
5-5 aint nice.
the nice part is that we are playing quite good,i'm very very happy with hudson right now,way to go.
jaric isn't producting,EG either and it's not good cause he can ve very usefull...getting only 7 minuts?!
c'mon..


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sorry about not updating there guys i was having trouble with my computer and stuff, but this was a tough one to lose i mean we had a chance at the end to tie kg got a steal and just rushed his shot and it came up short, paul and west did a great job for the hornets tonight, especially the 2nd half


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We are still close to the top thanks to Denver losing yesterday but not really helping this team out if they keeps losing.

0-5 on the road.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

3 remaining games for November...Milwaukee, @Cleveland, L.A. Clippers. Do you think they'll win all 3? I think they *might* win over Milwaukee but not sure about the other 2. Clippers are playing very well and LeBron is BEAST!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Isn't it 0-4 on the road since we had 1 loss at home against Houston?


----------

